
Unhidden Figures - stablemap
http://www.cell.com/cell-systems/fulltext/S2405-4712(17)30554-9
======
stablemap
Commentary on Google’s writeup:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15885563](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15885563)

